# Epoxy Resin types



## gfmartin (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello all; relatively new in this forum. Anybody knows the best epoxy resins for high compression applications? I need to build an epoxy/fiber pipe whch can stand 90 PSI/

Thanks!


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure what you are working on, but could you bend to shape some pvc pipe or maybe some Pex?


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

West Systems Epoxy

Relentless


----------

